# Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4



## Myst007 (12. April 2012)

*Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hallo
Wie oben schon steht ist seit dem 11.04.2012 Eine neue Firmware Für die beliebte M4 draußen

Änderung laut Hersteller sind:

Release Date: 04/11/2012

Firmware for the m4 SSD is being updated from version 0309 to 000F. The m4 is updatable to this new firmware starting from versions 0001, 0002, 0009, or 0309 in a single step. If updating from an early version directly to 000F, all interim improvements will also be included (please see Release Notes for version 0002, 0009 and 0309 for details).
Changes between version 0309 and 000F include the following changes:

Improved compatibility with certain SAS expanders and peripheral RAID cards.
Improved throughput stability under extremely heavy workloads.
Improved data protection in the event of unexpected, asynchronous power loss.

This firmware update is recommended for all drives currently in the field if the end user is experiencing any of these symptoms.

Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Schöne Sache. Eine Kleniigkeit: Bleiben beim Update die Daten auf der SSD normalerweise erhalten/lesbar?
Ich weiß, ein Backup ist immer Pflicht aber rein aus Interesse.

Und wie zur Hölle ist das Schema da eigentlich? 0001 --> 0002 --> 0009 (ok, das ist einleuchtend), dann 0009 --> 0309 (auch noch irgendwie nachvollziehbar) aber jetzt 0309 --> 000F? Auch wenn ich das (Hex) "F" mal als 15 im Deziamlsystem ansehe - wo ist die 3 hin?


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Die Daten sollten normalerweise auf der SSD verbleiben.
Da muss es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, damit die verloren gehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Och beim letzten Firmware Update das ich (2009) bei meiner Postville SSD gemacht hatte waren die Daten allesamt ratzfatz weg.
Glücklicherweise hab ich alles wichtige immer gesichert^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

ach du ich hab da ne idee.... du probierst es aus und sagst uns danach wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

ICH kanns ja nich ausprobieren, ich hab ja nur ne Postville. Bei meienr Freundin könnt ichs ausprobieren, der hab ich ne M4 verbaut - aber die bringt mich um wenn was passiert 
OK, früher oder später wird sie das eh machen weil da noch die Firmware mit dem 5184 Stunden-Bug drauf ist...


----------



## Cola_Colin (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Update ging problemlos durch


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Wunderbar, danke


----------



## GTA 3 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Wie siehts mit der Performance aus ? Besser oder schlechter ?


----------



## Brokoli1 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ging Ruck Zuck!  

Eben das Tool für Windows geladen, dann Neustart, Update, Neustart, Windows hat treiber installiert, neustart...fertig!  In 25 sek 

Sehr schön Crucial^^


----------



## blackout24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Ging Ruck Zuck!
> 
> Eben das Tool für Windows geladen, dann Neustart, Update, Neustart, Windows hat treiber installiert, neustart...fertig!  In 25 sek
> 
> Sehr schön Crucial^^


 
Das ist mir ein paar mal zu viel Update, Neustart. Hab mir lieber wieder ein Stick gemacht ging genau so schnell.

Alles noch da.


----------



## Scarvik (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Ging Ruck Zuck!
> 
> Eben das Tool für Windows geladen, dann Neustart, Update, Neustart, Windows hat treiber installiert, neustart...fertig!  In 25 sek
> 
> Sehr schön Crucial^^


 
genau wie bei mir


----------



## Netboy (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ging ohne Probleme


----------



## Anypaper (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ebenfalls ohne Probleme mit dem Iso Booter. Der Windows Installer wollte irgendwie nicht.


----------



## darkhelfer03 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

und ich hab gestern einfach mal spaßeshalber nach ner neuen Firmware geschaut und hab mich gewundert warum ich davon noch nichts gelesen habe 
Ging ruck zuck und ohne Probleme


----------



## ZakMc (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

super ohne probleme, leistung scheint die gleich zu sein. da ich kein trim habe kann ich die lese/schreibwerte nicht testen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Großartig das der Firmware-Update Marathon weitergeht.
Naja, wer sein Teil liebt ... der schiebt  
Muss ja richtig Spaß machen dieses Firmware Updaten, sonst würde das ja nicht so oft gemacht werden.


----------



## tobsel88 (12. April 2012)

Macht ihr das mit IDE oder Ahci ? Weil bei mir hängts immer bei Finding Drives...


----------



## goliath (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ich glaube du musst auf IDE umstellen,  steht aber auch alles haargenau in der Anleitung auf der crucial website !


----------



## eVoX (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Brauchst nichts umestellen, geht mit AHCI problemlos, normalerweise.


----------



## tobsel88 (12. April 2012)

Ich hab das nun mal 30 min laufen lassen aber die SSD wird nicht gefunden komisch


----------



## ich111 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



Anypaper schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ohne Probleme mit dem Iso Booter. Der Windows Installer wollte irgendwie nicht.


Der Windows installer muss auf dem Desktop ausgeführt werden dann funktioniert alles wunderbar (zumindest bei mir)


tobsel88 schrieb:


> Ich hab das nun mal 30 min laufen lassen aber die SSD wird nicht gefunden komisch


 Hast du die SSD am Chipsatz oder an einem Zusatzchip?
In den vorherigen Updates musste die SSD an SATA 1 (Anschluss 1-4 nicht Sata 1,5gb/S) bis SATA 4 vom Chipsatz


----------



## eVoX (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Dann muss die Stick/CD-Methode her.


----------



## tobsel88 (12. April 2012)

Ah danke probier ich nachher mal


----------



## blackout24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



eVoX schrieb:


> Brauchst nichts umestellen, geht mit AHCI problemlos, normalerweise.


 
So ist das. Auch am Laptop keine Probleme beim flashen.


----------



## eVoX (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn man min. 2 SSDs hat, kann das Tool beide flashen oder muss man die einzeln flashen?


----------



## blackout24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ist ne ganz gute Frage im Zweifel würde ich die je einzeln mal an den aller ersten SATA Anschluss hängen nacheinander.


----------



## looka (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Das Tool erkennt dann auch mehrere SSDs und wenn die vom Typ her zum Update passen, wird es beide updaten.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

wie seht es mit der Performance aus ist die besser geworden oder etwas anderes ?


----------



## Combi (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

werde ich ma schnell bei beiden machen...supi..


----------



## czarkowski (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ich versuche seit gestern das Update drauf zu bekommen. Aber egal ob USB oder mit dem Windows Tool, der sucht und sucht und kann die SSD nicht finden. Egal ob AHCI oder IDE Modus, beides bringt irgendwie nichts. Angeschlossen an ein Asus P8P67 natürlich an den S-ATA 6Gb/s Port, aber ich sehe gerade da gibts 2x am Chipsatz und 2x von Marvell. Kann das damit zutun haben?


----------



## eVoX (13. April 2012)

Ja, die SSD an den Intelport anschließen.


----------



## Creech (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hmm, der Grub verhindert bei mir ein Update per exe, muss wohl auch der USB Stick dran glauben.


----------



## Legacyy (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Bei mir hat es per Windows Update super geklappt. Daten waren auch noch alle da^^
Die allererste Firmware, die ich noch drauf hatte, war einfach nicht mehr Zeitgerecht


----------



## ich111 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



czarkowski schrieb:


> Ich versuche seit gestern das Update drauf zu bekommen. Aber egal ob USB oder mit dem Windows Tool, der sucht und sucht und kann die SSD nicht finden. Egal ob AHCI oder IDE Modus, beides bringt irgendwie nichts. Angeschlossen an ein Asus P8P67 natürlich an den S-ATA 6Gb/s Port, aber ich sehe gerade da gibts 2x am Chipsatz und 2x von Marvell. Kann das damit zutun haben?



Die SSD muss and den Port vom Chipsatz (hat da auch erhöhte Performance). Beim Asus P8P67 ist das der weiße Port


----------



## czarkowski (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ich werde so langsam verrückt  Das Teil ist sogar an den weißen Port angeschlossen und es geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## Viper350Z (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hat bei mir mit dem Windows 7 Updater wunderbar geklappt. Alles bestens!


----------



## dj*viper (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

hat wunderbar geklappt, wie immer


----------



## biohaufen (14. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Bei mir hats auch super geklappt Ich denke 000F könnte für Final stehen...


----------



## groats (18. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



czarkowski schrieb:


> Ich werde so langsam verrückt  Das Teil ist sogar an den weißen Port angeschlossen und es geht trotzdem nicht


 
keine Panik, ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinem ASRock Extreme 9 (X79)

auf meinem Z68-UD7 und meinem X79-UD5 von Gigabyte konnte ich die SSD immer ohne Probleme updaten!

Ich habe auch noch nicht raus gefunden warum er die SSD nicht findet!

Ich werde Sie einfach mal in einem anderen Rechner updaten ...


----------



## Sauerland (22. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Also ich hab heute mein Update durchgeführt.

Ha dafür das Windows Tool verwendet. Hab es als *Admin* in einem Verzeichnis unter Laufwerk C:\ ausgeführt. Dabei kam immer die Meldung "*Laufwerk nicht gefunden*".

Hab das mehrfach wiederholt und immer die selbe Meldung erhalten. Nachdem ich mehrfach die Meldung erhalten hatte, hab ich einfach auf Ausführen gedrückt und es lief.

Windows wurde automatisch herunter gefahren und beim Neustart lief die Routine fürs Update automatisch ab. Als alles fertig war, startete der Rechner von alleine neu, ohne Probleme.

Jetzt läuft die neue Firmeware, hat bei mir auch einen besseren Score von knapp 520 auf nun 621 Punkte.

Verwunderlich ist nur, dass Samsung mit seinem neuen Firmeware Update auch noch *kräftig* an der Leistungsschraube gedreht hat.


Gruß


----------



## goliath (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hat alles super mit dem Windows Tool funktioniert!

Super Crucial, weiter so


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Habe hier von einem Bekannten nen Rechner wo auf der Crucial M4 64GB SSD noch die 0001er Firmware ist....nur lässt mich das Tool nicht auf die 000F updaten weil das Tool sagt "There are no SSDs on your system that need to be updatet"

Wenn man trotzdem auf License und Continue geht und der Rechner anschließend neu bootet kommt ne Fehlermeldung das die Datei \grldr.mbr fehlt im Windows Startmanager...wenn man mit Enter bestätigt bootet der Rechner aber wieder ganz normal.

Muss ich vorher auf ne andere FW erst gehen? Wenn ja wo kriegt man die alten FW Files noch für die Crucial M4?

Danke schon mal, ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. 

-------------------------------------------

Sorry Leute vorher sollte man mal lesen ^^

Erstmal häng ich die jetzt an den weissen Port vom MB und schaue ob es dann funzt!


----------



## biohaufen (23. Mai 2012)

iVeDAkiLLa schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier von einem Bekannten nen Rechner wo auf der Crucial M4 64GB SSD noch die 0001er Firmware ist....nur lässt mich das Tool nicht auf die 000F updaten weil das Tool sagt "There are no SSDs on your system that need to be updatet"
> 
> Wenn man trotzdem auf License und Continue geht und der Rechner anschließend neu bootet kommt ne Fehlermeldung das die Datei \grldr.mbr fehlt im Windows Startmanager...wenn man mit Enter bestätigt bootet der Rechner aber wieder ganz normal.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du brauchst mindestens 0002


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hmm ja wieder das gleiche...

Woher bekomme ich die 0002 denn noch?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

pack mal das updater tool (.exe-datei) auf C:\  und führe es von dort aus.

die firmware sollte auch (laut faq/changelog) von 0001 auf 000F updatebar sein.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

und hier ist die version 0002
Crucial M4 SSD Firmware 0002 Driver for Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows XP X64 / Windows Vista64 / Windows 7 / Windows 7 x64 Free Download - Softpedia


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hab ich jetzt so gemacht, und es geht woohoo 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp dj*viper


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

sauber


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

salut!
ich bekomme diese Woche die M4 für einen neuen Office-Rechner. Kann ich da vor der Win-Installation (eventuell im BIOS) schon erkennen, welche Firmware auf der SSD ist und ein Update notwenig ist?


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

im bios nicht, aber mit ssdlife oder crystal diskinfo unter windows.
einfach an einen rechner dranhängen und gucken.

die 000F ist die neueste.


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

hab da leider keinen Desktoprechner vor Ort. Baue ein neues System mit der M4 auf und hab daneben nen Laptop stehen um Sachen nachzuschlagen, Updates und Firmwares zu ziehen.

Schade, dass man das nicht schon im BIOS erkennt. Aber danke für die Info.

Was ist dann für mich der beste Weg:
1)Erst Windows installieren, auch wenn die Firmware der M4 eventuell nicht top aktuell ist. Dann Firmware unter Windows checken und gegebenfalls das Update durchführen?
Oder 
2) doch zu aller erst "blind" das Update versuchen? Bei vorhandener 000F wird dann bestimmt ne Meldung kommen, dass ich kein FirmwareUpdate machen kann, da ich schon die aktuellste drauf hab. Ist das zu riskant (eventuelles Schrotten der SSD durch FirmwareUpdate-Versuch)?

Mit ner Live-CD (zB Ubuntu oder Knoppix) kann ich das nicht checken, oder? Lohnt sich der Aufwand überhaupt - reicht Weg 1 oder 2?

Mein Absicht geht dahin, dass ich keine Nachteile im Gebrauch der SSD erzwinge, wenn ich Daten/Windows auf eine SSD schreibe, die nicht die aktuelle FW hat. Oder mache ich mir da zu viele Gedanken und befinde mich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

ich würde die variante 2 vorschlagen. kann nichts passieren. updates lohnen sich immer


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Wenn du nen neues System mit der SSD aufbaust kannst du doch einfach auf den Aufkleber auf der SSD schauen


----------



## blackout24 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn du nen neues System mit der SSD aufbaust kannst du doch einfach auf den Aufkleber auf der SSD schauen


 
This.


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

okay, wenn die Firmware-Version auch auf dem Aufkleber steht, dann check ich den. Wenn dort nicht die 000F steht, dann update ich die Firmware mit nem UsbStick vor dem WinInstall.

vielen Dank!


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Naja wenns dir Version vorher ist, ist es auch nicht so schlimm.
Übrigens: Zumindest die aktuelle Firmware hat nen tolles Flashtool für windows. Würde zu dem raten.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Ja 000F ist kein kritisches Update. Da haben sie ohne direkten Anlass die Datensicherheit im Falle eines Stromausfalles
verbessert. Ob du vor oder nach der Win-Installation updatest ist auch Wurst. Habe noch nicht erlebt, dass jemand
beim FW Update Datenverlust erlitten hat.


----------



## ronde (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Hallo,

hätte eine kurze Frage. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die Crucial m4 mit 256 GB geholt, diese hatte schon die 000F Version darauf.
Habe nun noch eine 128GB geordert, bei dieser war aber eine ältere Firmwareversion vorhanden, hab leider schon upgedated und nicht geschaut welche. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich vielleicht mit der 128GB SSD eine ältere Version (auch von der Hardware gesehen) bekommen habe, die vielleicht nicht "so neu" ist und icg Einbußen zur 256GB, die mit der aktuellen Version sicherlich erst später produziert wurden, hinnehmen muss? Oder besteht da kein Grund zur Sorge?

Danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Das Teil hat sicher keine Nachteile gegenüber dem 256GB-Modell als die technischen die praktische jede 128GB-SSD gegenüber einer mit 256GB hat.


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Nein, die SSDs mit 000F sind garantiert baugleich zu denen mit früheren Firmwareversionen, die Firmware ist ja nur die "Software"

Einbußen gegenüber der 256er wirst du aber mit der 128er haben, da die 256er die Dateien einfach auf mehr Zellen aufteilen kann


----------



## ronde (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*

Okay - ist der Unterschied denn so deutlich spürbar?
Die SSD kommt sowieso in meinem paar Jahre altes Vaio, das hat glaube ich noch SATA 2 von daher wird diese sowieso nicht ausgeschöpft - denke das macht dann kein großen Unterschied?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware [000F] für Crucial M4*



ronde schrieb:


> Okay - ist der Unterschied denn so deutlich spürbar?



Der Performanceunterschied zwischen einer m4 128GB und einer M4 256GB?
Den bemerkst du niemals.

Es ist schon schwierig, im Alltag (also ohne Benchmarks) den Unterschied zwischen einer 3 Jahre alten SSD der ersten Stunde und einer aktuellen High-End SSD zu bemerken. In den Benchmarks liegen da zwar Welten dazwischen aber die Werte sind dermaßen hoch, dass man im Alltag den Unterschied nicht mehr bemerkt.

Der Wechsel von HDD auf SSD ist ein riesen Performancesprung, der von "langsamer" zu "schneller" SSD ist in der Praxis nur minimal.


----------

